# '61 Corvette 5 sp.



## vincev (Dec 25, 2011)

heres a before and during pictures.A lot of polishing and cleaning.Day off for Christmas.Seat is redone and tomorrow pick up some whitewalls.


----------



## MR D (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's a peep into your future...minus the 5 speed and back rack of course! Mine's a 3 speed '62. I love to start projects like these middleweight's, especially if the bike is is good condition to start with, like yours is.

Have fun, I can't wait to see the finished pics!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 25, 2011)

Do the sprockets face that way on Corvettes? Flip/flop?


----------



## MR D (Dec 26, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Do the sprockets face that way on Corvettes? Flip/flop?




Interesting. Maybe because of the rear gears. The one on mine is normal.


----------



## vincev (Dec 26, 2011)

hey Mr D,great looking bike you have there! Mine wont ever look that good.My frame would need a complete repainting and many of my parts would have to be replaced.What sprockets are you saying are different?The rear deraileur is "unsprung" with the rear wheel off.Thanks for the picture.I'm drooling.


----------



## MR D (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, Vince. The front sprocket (chain ring) in your pictures looks like it's turned around. I know they have a small rise, but in pictures it's hard to tell which direction it's going.

Yea, I got lucky on the paint on my Bike. Just a few touch ups on the red, and the white lettering and scroll decal on the seat tube. Other than that it was just a good wax job away from being done. Heck, even the Westwind tires only needed some Bleach white! 

Your bike will look great if you take the time to do the little details. 

Have fun scrubbin'!

Mr. D


----------



## vincev (Dec 28, 2011)

I got the Corvette back together .Still need a few decals and the pin striping on the front fork.I might replace a few parts over the winter if i can find some in better shape.This is where its at right now.Have to change the rear brake cable to under the top bar.OOPS!


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice looking 5 speed, really cleaned up nice.

The early 5 speed bikes used a different ring, thinner teeth and "flipped around".  On the early 5 speed bikes like this one the chainring will have a 4 digit stamping on the back (6355) to indicate 5 speed usage and orientation.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 29, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Do the sprockets face that way on Corvettes? Flip/flop?




geoff answered the question perfectly.corvette 5 speeds and collegiates up to 67.


----------



## MR D (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool bit of info on the chain ring! Thanks!


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks for the info.yup  i checked it out and it is flip flop.


----------

